# Top Ten Reasons for Studying the Martial Arts



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2001)

Top Ten Reasons for Studying the Martial Arts
By Danny Abramovitch 


10) Broken masonry makes great drainage for potted plants.

 9) Get beaten up by people half your size and twice your age.

 8) Never run out of kindling wood again.

 7) No need to wonder what belt to wear.

 6) Get to be on first name basis with the Emergency Room staff.

 5) These uniforms make nice pajamas.

 4) Never need to wonder why it's hard to get up in the morning.

 3) Get to appreciate the finer points of Chuck Norris' acting.

 2) Learn to count to 10 in 3 different Asian languages.

And the top reason for studying martial arts:

 1) (Tie) Get to star in Ginsu commercials. /
    Three words:  free nose job.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 26, 2002)

10) Broken masonry makes great drainage for potted plants. 

9) Get beaten up by people half your size and twice your age. 

8) Never run out of kindling wood again. 

7) No need to wonder what belt to wear. 

6) Get to be on first name basis with the Emergency Room staff. 

5) These uniforms make nice pajamas. 

4) Never need to wonder why it's hard to get up in the morning. 

3) Get to appreciate the finer points of Chuck Norris' acting. 

2) Learn to count to 10 in 3 different Asian languages. 

And the top reason for studying martial arts: 

1) (Tie) Get to star in Ginsu commercials. / Three words: free nose job.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *3) Get to appreciate the finer points of Chuck Norris' acting.
> 
> 2) Learn to count to 10 in 3 different Asian languages.
> *



Uh-oh, I recognize myself in these two!


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *9) Get beaten up by people half your size and twice your age.
> *



Shouldn't this one read, Get beaten up by people half your age, and twice your size? 
--Dave


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

I refuse to answer on grounds that may incriminate myself.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 15, 2002)

Too late for me! Guilty as charged!


----------



## VampyrSoul2000 (Mar 26, 2002)

I thought it was just a way to meet others of the opposite sex... Damn...

 Just kidding...


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 26, 2002)

So true Vampyr!  I find the place crawling with guys guys guys!  Only downside to all this eyecandy?  I am old enough to be their mother.  Heck they TREAT me like their mother!  Life just ain't fair, whether we are male or female, LOL.    :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *So true Vampyr!  I find the place crawling with guys guys guys!  Only downside to all this eyecandy?  I am old enough to be their mother.  Heck they TREAT me like their mother!  Life just ain't fair, whether we are male or female, LOL.    :asian: *



Amen to that, Tune!  I can't say I've experienced that in kenpo
class, but I sure have in cardio kickboxing!  I'm older, and fatter,
and the little cheerleader pep squad types come up all 
condescending, "you're doing so great!" ... I'm thinkin' to myself,
"just move that nice cute lil behind back behind behind your
bag, missy"


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


But soon you'll a lean mean lovin machine and they'll be hitting on youjust be patient grasshopper


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 26, 2002)

Guess it all depends on your definition of 'hitting on you.'  I am afraid that those little cheerleaders  might get a little uncomfortable with MY definition! LOL  But now you have spilled it to all the other Kenpo guys!  The cute cheerleader types are in Cardio Kickboxing classes, fellas.  Don't trip over each other in your rush to sign up!


----------



## VampyrSoul2000 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just remember, those little cheer girlies are learning how to "KICK"! Don't let the great legs fool ya, soon as you are not looking.....**POW** right in the old un-protect spot because you forgot your cup spot.....


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 26, 2002)

hell i get them in my regular classes  dont need to go to a cardio class to find them and of course there is always the ever present karate moms lol sometimes its good sometimes its very bad lol


----------



## VampyrSoul2000 (Mar 27, 2002)

Also, don't get caught looking or helping out the cheer girlies to much if you have a girlfriend or spouse in your class. No amount of self defense traing will safe your behind (or any other 'part' of your body) then.

Remember the old saying:
 You gotta sleep sometime.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 28, 2002)

It gets worse!  Yesterday my hubby caught me looking at the new Otomix catalogue.  Um, checking out the, um, work-out gear, I was, yes that was it!  Yes dear, aren't these tank tops truly adorable???  Unfortunately I was so engrossed that I did not manage to turn the page fast enough to the ladies wear section and did not have an adequate defense for what followed! LMAO!  :rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *It gets worse!  Yesterday my hubby caught me looking at the new Otomix catalogue.  Um, checking out the, um, work-out gear, I was, yes that was it!  Yes dear, aren't these tank tops truly adorable???  Unfortunately I was so engrossed that I did not manage to turn the page fast enough to the ladies wear section and did not have an adequate defense for what followed! LMAO!  :rofl: *



You were reading the articles!  Yeah...that's the ticket.  



Cthulhu


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 28, 2002)

Cthulhu, even my idiot hubby is aware that catalogues do not have articles!  Though it does have some very attractive items, which are evidently (and disappointingly) not for sale....


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *It gets worse!  Yesterday my hubby caught me looking at the new Otomix catalogue.  Um, checking out the, um, work-out gear, I was, yes that was it!  Yes dear, aren't these tank tops truly adorable???  Unfortunately I was so engrossed that I did not manage to turn the page fast enough to the ladies wear section and did not have an adequate defense for what followed! LMAO!  :rofl: *



Well there's nothing wrong with looking at the menuas long as you don't order.


----------

